# External Survey on Classical Music



## Orchetrsalfreak (Mar 30, 2014)

Please answer this survey it would mean a lot to me. Thank you XD . It is for a school research project. Also your identity would be anonymous even to me. https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1JtAtRfMYzLgGPhX4ts34wUX0Hnzqeoiud1El7VH8B60/viewform


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

This seems straightforward and sincere -- whatever the end purpose, I would think TC members would want their input to be a part of the end result of the survey.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm more curious how the OP has 0 posts, counting this thread.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Weston said:


> I'm more curious how the OP has 0 posts, counting this thread.


I'm just guessing: He has a basic TC Membership and refused to cough up the sheckels for a Premium TC Membership?


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Community forum posts aren't included in post counts. Or perhaps this is all a dream *screen goes wobbly*


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Took the survey but was horrified I could only pick one music genre as a favorite. Still it is as PetrB says pretty straightforward. Most of my answers turned out to be "other," so I hope this helps dispel some of the misconceptions about classical.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Weston said:


> Took the survey but was horrified I could only pick one music genre as a favorite. Still it is as PetrB says pretty straightforward. Most of my answers turned out to be "other," so I hope this helps dispel some of the misconceptions about classical.


Hey, those limited choices are why all polls are 'just polls.' LOL.

It would be both politic and interesting for the OP to publish the results here.


----------

